# Cost of 40 square metre extension in Dublin



## OkeyDokey

We want to build a 40 square metre extension to the back of our house. I believe this is the maximum allowed without requiring planning permission.

We would like the extension to join onto our existing kitchen as an open plan extension. Steel (RSJ?) would be required.

The extension is one room with apex roof, lots of veluxe windows or equivalent and glass sliding doors (lots of light).

Access to the back of the house is only through the garage.

It's probably a case of how long is a piece of string but would really appreciate a ballpark.


----------



## onq

OkeyDokey said:


> We want to build a 40 square metre extension to the back of our house. I believe this is the maximum allowed without requiring planning permission.
> 
> We would like the extension to join onto our existing kitchen as an open plan extension. Steel (RSJ?) would be required.
> 
> The extension is one room with apex roof, lots of veluxe windows or equivalent and glass sliding doors (lots of light).
> 
> Access to the back of the house is only through the garage.
> 
> It's probably a case of how long is a piece of string but would really appreciate a ballpark.



We've recently had a house costed by a Quantity Surveyor at 800K for 4K sqft so in equivalent terms 200/sq.ft ~ €2150/sqm or say €86K.

The QS confirmed you may achieve much better on the spread of tenders but beware - you'll get what you pay for.

For the type of houses he wouldn't use a lower schedule of rates.

Extensions can be more costly because of the works needed to marry in the old with the new, in terms of both structure and insulation.

If you're doing this by direct labour, you become both the designer and the builder and the buck stops with you, including the safety protocols on site.

If you're wise you will employ a design professional, preferably someone providing architectural services, both in terms of design and detailing.

Certification of monies during the job will be required by most lending establishments and you should check that the professional(s) employed can offer certs of compliance at the conclusion of the works.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## bamboozle

OkeyDokey said:


> We want to build a 40 square metre extension to the back of our house. I believe this is the maximum allowed without requiring planning permission.
> 
> We would like the extension to join onto our existing kitchen as an open plan extension. Steel (RSJ?) would be required.
> 
> The extension is one room with apex roof, lots of veluxe windows or equivalent and glass sliding doors (lots of light).
> 
> Access to the back of the house is only through the garage.
> 
> It's probably a case of how long is a piece of string but would really appreciate a ballpark.


 
we had a 40sqm extension done earlier this year, extension came in about 35-40k (to a very high standard) but then we also had a lot of renovation to existing building which came in around the same cost - rewiring, replumbing, plastering, extra insulation etc
the builder we used was excellent, kildare based but travelled up to dublin to work. would highly recommend.


----------



## Darren

bamboozle said:


> we had a 40sqm extension done earlier this year, extension came in about 35-40k (to a very high standard) but then we also had a lot of renovation to existing building which came in around the same cost - rewiring, replumbing, plastering, extra insulation etc
> the builder we used was excellent, kildare based but travelled up to dublin to work. would highly recommend.


----------



## Darren

Hi,for a 40sqm extension,which is approx 430sq ft you would be talking in the region of  €100 per sq ft inc Vat.Obviously it would depend on the finish of the job,ie type of roof,velux windows ?,window type,plaster finish,internal carpentry finish and so on.If you were intersted in going into more detail on it and sending on some drawings or arranging a site meeting I would be willing to meet up with you,or talk on the phone.Thanks,Darren Keane.


----------



## Charlief

bamboozle we are getting a 40sqm extension done in dublin and im just about to tender out ... can you message me your recommendation, cheers
we are gutting the house so getting insulation, wiring, new kitchen, new windows/doors, plumbing heating done on existing house. Hope 85k will get us out. Anythoughts appreciated


----------



## BICIP

onq said:


> We've recently had a house costed by a Quantity Surveyor at 800K for 4K sqft so in equivalent terms 200/sq.ft ~ €2150/sqm or say €86K.
> 
> The QS confirmed you may achieve much better on the spread of tenders but beware - you'll get what you pay for.
> 
> For the type of houses he wouldn't use a lower schedule of rates.
> 
> Extensions can be more costly because of the works needed to marry in the old with the new, in terms of both structure and insulation.



2k per sq m is outrageous


----------



## frash

BICIP said:


> 2k per sq m is outrageous



old post
those are 2009 prices


----------

